# Sony Vaio Intel 965GM и разрешение 1280x800

## Inshou

Купил ноут... проблема, уже скушал весь мозг. Много Гуглил, пробовал разные варианты пока ни чего не помогло. Начну по порядку. 

Железо: Карта Intel 965GM, Матрица ноутбука 1280x800

Xorg.conf

Section "Module"

Load "dbe" 

SubSection "extmod"

Option "omit xfree86-dga" 

EndSubSection

Load "freetype"

Load "glx"

Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "sony"

Option "DPMS"

ModeLine "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 # Пробовал и с этой линией и без - не влияет ни как

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "i965"

Driver "i810"

Option "NoAccel" "false"

Option "DRI" "true"

Option "XAANoOffScreenPixmaps" "true" 

Option "LVDSFixedMode" "false" 

#Опция "LVDSFixedMode" если true - дает разрешения только до 1024х768, если false - то вплоть до 2000 с чем-то, но нужного 1280х800 или хотя бы 1280x768 просто нет в списке

Option "ModeDebug" "true"

EndSection

В основном в логах Ксорга только ворнинги - одна ошибка, но к разрешению ни какого отношения не имеет. Ключевой проблемой насколько я понял из Гугла является VBIOS.

Кусок лога:

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): Found panel mode in BIOS VBT tables:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0 70.71 1280 1296 1344 1430 800 804 807 825 (49.4 kHz)

(WW) intel(0): BIOS panel mode data doesn't match probed data, continuing with probed.

(II) intel(0): BIOS mode:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0 70.71 1280 1296 1344 1430 800 804 807 825 (49.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): probed mode:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0 70.71 1024 1168 1216 1430 768 788 791 825 (49.5 kHz)

Пробовал устанавливать 915resolution, но может я что-то не так сделал.. но Х-ам глубоко пофиг на него... не обращает ни какого внимания. (Я пропатчил сорсы 915resolution для чипсета 965GM - патч взял от сюда http://groups.google.com/group/915resolution/browse_thread/thread/a84fd0bc744cb86, скомпилил, настроил, команда 915resolution -l выдает нужные разрешения, добавил в загрузку... А при загрузке Х ни какой реакции)

Куда двигаться дальше не знаю... Если кто может подскажите.

----------

## _Sir_

Лишний аргумент для меня никогда не пользоваться графикой от интел  :Smile: 

Она всегда была чудовищна. По части разных плюх и утаивания информации -- особенно. 

По делу: А почему не добавить в секцию Monitor xorg.conf Modeline из видеобиоса?

Та, что приводится в логе? Ведь, хотя она в биосе и "забита", иксы выбирают разрешение, которое удалось установить "пробой". А у вас моделайн в  секции Монитор не совпадает с моделайн биоса для разрешения 1280x800

А еще говорят, что ATI плохо поддерживается...  :Smile: 

PS Разрешение VESA VBE не имеет никакого отношения к разрешению с аппаратным [23]D ускорением. Не тот кусок лога приведен!

----------

## brezblock

 *Inshou wrote:*   

> Купил ноут... проблема, уже скушал весь мозг. Много Гуглил, пробовал разные варианты пока ни чего не помогло. Начну по порядку. 
> 
> Железо: Карта Intel 965GM, Матрица ноутбука 1280x800
> 
> 

 

Драйвер какой пользуешь? Нормально ли он стал?

Подобная проблема была с 1.7.4 - 2.1.1 версиями. Решалось откатом на 1.6.5 или использованием более _высоких_ версий.

```
brezerk@brezerk ~ $ lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02
```

```
x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

Installed versions:  2.3.2(09:25:09 19.06.08)(dri -debug)
```

```
brezerk@brezerk ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        Option      "DRI"          "True"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "True"

        Option      "XVideo" "True"

        BoardName   "82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SAM"

        ModelName    "SyncMaster"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection
```

Как видишь -- никаких сведений о разрешении я не давал. Оно само взяло 1280x1024. Хотя раньше  корявилось :)

----------

## lefsha

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Лишний аргумент для меня никогда не пользоваться графикой от интел 
> 
> Она всегда была чудовищна. По части разных плюх и утаивания информации -- особенно. 
> 
> 

 

А причем тут собственно графика от Интел... Проблема в ОС от Gentoo...

Все работает на самом деле если поставить патч.

----------

## lefsha

 *brezblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Драйвер какой пользуешь? Нормально ли он стал?
> 
> 

 

Не пачкайте человеку мозги! Проблема в отсуствии патча для БИОС, в котором нет такого разршения.

Поствь i810 и все.

emerge -s i810  он сам выдаст что надо.

----------

